# New Camera! Finally! -- I'm Impressed, ACT II.



## Ysarex (Mar 26, 2018)

So I went over the I'm impressed "bad" in the last post. Now here's some of the I'm impressed "good."

The G7x mkii is fitted with a 1" BSI sensor. Compared to my old compact the move from a 1/1.7 sensor to 1" is substantial and the newer sensor tech is impressive. I was frankly shocked to see the G7x mkii ADC is 14 bit. I was expecting 12 bit. So all that said the ISO on this little thing goes all the way up to 12K! I figured that was just a joke and decided I wasn't even going to try that so I ran a test at ISO 6400. I'm impressed:






That's damn respectable low light performance for a little compact camera. This thing is physically smaller than my old compact and fits in the palm of my hand with room to spare.

Joe

P.S. Here's another photo at ISO 3200. The camera has a really nice manual focus feature that's great for closeup work. I just put my elbows on my desk and manually focused on Buddy's right hand.


----------

